# Alumilite casting box made out of acrylic?



## Brain M (Jul 9, 2016)

My brother has a laser and can cut out some nice straight pieces of acrylic. I was going to have him make me a box to make a silicone mold in, but got to thinking about just using the acrylic box with a release agent. Would that work? Or would a silicone mold work better? Looking to make some aluminlite blocks for pens, calls and knife blanks.


----------



## jasonb (Jul 9, 2016)

I made my block forms for casting from a cutting board. Works great for me no release agent needed.


----------



## Brain M (Jul 9, 2016)

Do you mind posting some pics? Do you have to use a sealed between all the pieces to keep it from leaking out?


----------



## jasonb (Jul 9, 2016)

Brain M said:


> Do you mind posting some pics? Do you have to use a sealed between all the pieces to keep it from leaking out?



I tape the sides and don't get much leak out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2016)

I use the same HDPE cutting boards. If you have a restaurant supply near you you can get really big ones. Cuts nice on the table saw. I just tape my edges each time.


----------



## Brain M (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks guys! I think I'll do the cutting board approach and once I do my first pour, I'll try some on a piece of acrylic and see if it bonds to it or not.


----------

